# Wait, what? Where have I been? MaxRave?



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, so this is so old...it's not even news anymore. But it's news to me!

Quote:
*BCBG Max Azria Group Purchase of Rave Stores*
*Blogged by Fashion News on admin Sunday September 16, 2007 *

*




*

*BCBG Max Azria Group, announced that they acquired the remaining interest in the Rave Junior Stores (beating out Wet Seal offer for the company by a few mill). As announced last February, Rave, which was being operated as a separate entity, was expected to merge into BCBG within 2006. With the completion of Raveâ€™s acquisition, the stores will become a subsidiary of the BCBG Max Azria Group.Their are currenlty 488 Rave Junior stores in the United States and Puerto Rico under the names Rave, Rave Girl and G+G. *

*The majority of these stores and related selling materials will be rebranded with the Max Rave name later this year.The Rave stores are currently selling everything at 50% off except for the new shipment of To The Max and BCBG apparel, which should be fulled stocked by the end of September. That includes accessories and shoes!! Which is Fanastic!!The new store website address is maxravestores.com*

*Source*

*I was looking for cheap clothes the other day because I need a whole new wardrobe due to weight gain. I didn't see anything I liked at Charlotte Russe, and I just happened to wander into what I remember being a Rave store hoping for more luck. I found a great pair of jeans that I'm loving (and they're actually great quality), and I realized that they were calling it "MaxRave" now, so I decided to look it up. Crazy!*


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 4, 2008)

omg i didn't know this!

Thanks for posting. I'll have to stop by RAVE next time I am at the mall.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

isn't it weird when companies do this? and a lot of the time it sneaks by unnoticed. In oz, there was a store called Grace Mars, and now it's called SES. It's a huge chain of very cheap stores, but the Logo was almost exactly the same after it was changed, so no one really noticed!


----------



## fawp (Jun 5, 2008)

Huh! I used to shop at Rave when I was younger. I'd love to see the new brand.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't been in there in a WHILE. I'll probably stop in there when I'm at the mall again.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2008)

i didnt know this either.

i dont go to the store as it always looks like clothes for middle school age.


----------



## monniej (Jun 5, 2008)

they had cute tops and great body suits! i wonder if they'll be able to keep the prices down. max is not what i'd call inexpensive! let you know if it's changed much!


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to shop at the old Rave all the time. There's a MaxRave at the mall right by my work. I haven't bought anything from there since the change. I see bright and bold clothes when I walk by the store, which isn't appealing to me now that I'm older and done with college. The prices aren't as low as the old Rave, but I have spotted some cute dresses that may be worth purchasing.


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 5, 2008)

I better check our Rave store in the mall..I wonder how much the quality has improved as I remember it being kinda a lower quality clothing store..great for a weekend outfit or something like that...but I have washed some clothes from this type of store and had to chunk it. Hoping MaxRave is better!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't know this! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

